# Ikawa Home Roaster



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Home barista fanatic here but not too serious. Love my Java and enjoy finding great fresh beans.

I've just invested in the Ikawa home roaster to accompany my Rocket Apartamento and Eureka Mignon Specialita.

It's been a week now and I'm now starting to try the goods. I've tested after 48 hours and now 7 days. Both unique in their own taste profile but so tasty. The smell when you open the pot to grind is so awesome.

The Ikawa is very easy to use, it's not noisy and doesn't smoke or get that hot as some of the reviews have said. The grinder is much louder! I have it sat under a cabinet and it's fine. Yes it gets warm but it's working hard.

It wasn't super cheap but then it's my only real vice and there is a lot of satisfaction in producing your own fresh roast. My kitchen smells divine!

Anyone looking to take the plunge should give it a whirl. It's on offer at the moment too.

😊


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

So I've had this a month now and I've been able to let some roasts degas and mature for 7/14 days.

I have to say that it is probably the best coffee I've tasted at home. I can taste the subtle tastes even in a flat white.

its bloomin easy to use, not hot, smelly or smoky. Just like a Dyson that makes coffee, pretty much works like one with heat and an app.

I usually scour the net for decent beans and I do have a couple of local roasters but they are nothing on the tastes I am getting from my own roasts.

I don't have a lot of patience for tech/kitchen goods that make claims that don't live up to expectation and will return without hesitation but I'm keeping this little unit!


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Joescafe said:


> I usually scour the net for decent beans and I do have a couple of local roasters but they are nothing on the tastes I am getting from my own roasts.


 How do you determine what profiles to employ (or modify?) when using beans not sourced from Ikawa?


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

For espresso I use usually those profiles:

https://www.ikawacoffee.com/at-home/blog/espresso-masterclass/

801 and 9:42 (253).


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

So a bit of an update.

I'm a bit over the Ikawa home roaster as it feels like a bit of a gimmick. A bit of a toy.

The roasts all taste the same and I feel like I am constantly roasting as the pot is so small and since you have to leave it for a few days, you end up with pots of coffee all over the place. It's a bit of a chore to be honest.

I thought it would be fun but it's a stress that I don't need in my life. The quality roasters are doing such a good job that I'd prefer to be exploring that and not making my kitchen smell.

I gave the Ikawa home roaster a chance and it's not for me. It doesn't live up to expectation.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Joescafe - Add to the classifieds. I'm sure someone will be interested for the right price.


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

I just looked this up. Only 60g per roast??? Wow, looks great, but too expensive to be practical IMO.

I use a Behmor and although it's not great looking, I roast under my extractor (for double assurance of no smells), and you can roast up to 400g for half the price. (I usually do 200g batches - easier to manage the heat reduction). As much as I'd love a gas powered larger roaster, this thing seems to do the trick in a few mins, and is really easy to clean/operate.

Had a coffee at Costa today whilst waiting for my wife at the dentist - and it reaffirmed that home roasting is leaps and bounds ahead - albeit at this lower lever of precision. £3 for a cup... pfft... (This is me being old and miserly, lol)

Good luck, and hope you manage to find what's right for you. Never stop playing!!


----------

